# R1 Wurks 17.5V9?



## fastbear (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried the V9 R1 17.5 motor yet?


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

No .But they are not made buy the same company that made the 17.5 that was fast.


----------



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

Well I took one of mine apart today to check it out because it wasn't operating correctly.....

Looks mighty similar to a d3.5


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Scottie B said:


> Well I took one of mine apart today to check it out because it wasn't operating correctly.....
> 
> Looks mighty similar to a d3.5



Not made by that company.


----------



## sk55 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rotor, sensor board, and end plates are interchangeable...


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Keep in mind that with the success the V7 had, the V9 was still released. There is a reason.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

I had one v9 dyno way better than my v7, the other couldn't get the rpms up. Still haven't figured it out yet. Figure I'll try it on the track and see what it does. Either way I'm keeping my v7.


----------



## fastbear (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the Info


----------

